# So I started doing this three days ago-very discouraged



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Very confused about the hourly rate guarantees they keep telling me about. I got squat the last three days in bonus or guarantee. I check the pay statement and they say I didn't "register" for the guarantee. Why in the hell would I have to register every three or four hours for the guarantee when they see I am on the clock and driving like a jerk all day? Pulled 14 hours yesterday for $163. Who is kidding who? And forget about any support from these people. Anonymous texts and nobody answers you when you have a question. I told them they are either liars, or confused, or both. Hanging at the ballpark and the website goes down because of the traffic. Just a big cluster f()k. Drive to the "hot spots" for the increased fares, and the hot spot disappears. Then you have drivers refusing the calls with extended drives to pick up, and the new guy gets screwed because he doesn't refuse the calls (I didn't figure that out til the end of the night). A lot of b.s. and no money for all the abuse on the car. These guys have got a great scam going. Adios UBER


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

And then, after I stated my concerns, some goofball sends me a text "get over your losses and go make some money!" WTF. These people are a joke.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Good you learnt about uber so quickly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

who was the goofball?

in my area, we didnt have to sign up
but just last week they required us to sign up for gurantees
just sign up 1 time ,that lasts for the whole week

i will say though that as long as you follow the gurantee requirements, Uber DOES pay up. Ive been working the guarantee for weeks and weeks. Uber has paid up every time, just saying....


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> And then, after I stated my concerns, some goofball sends me a text "get over your losses and go make some money!" WTF. These people are a joke.


 No they are arseholes, you are much better off without them.

What made you sign up to uber in the first place?


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Good you learnt about uber so quickly.


thanks for the support. I sent them numerous texts and an e-mail. No reply. While I was at Miller Park yesterday the "UBER" info-babe was crass and uncaring. Couldn't be bothered to care. I was locked out of the site for 30 minutes. Multiple restarts of my phone finally got me in. Then I get a rider and I spent 25 minutes getting out of the damned place. I love to work, I just like taking it in the shorts.


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

unter ling said:


> No they are arseholes, you are much better off without them.
> 
> What made you sign up to uber in the first place?


I needed to make money to support my family. Between the gas and the data charges on the phone and the wear and tear on the car, this is a no=money deal. And then they treat you like a turd. Meeting with a LYFT agent tomorrow. Done with UBER


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> who was the goofball?
> 
> in my area, we didnt have to sign up
> but just last week they required us to sign up for gurantees
> ...


Hey Bart. Any chance you think I'm being rash for my own stupidity? Really, do you think I screwed myself? In Milwaukee. Thanks for the feedback. I was really excited when I started but finished last night very discouraged. I appreciate your opinion. Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I needed to make money to support my family. Between the gas and the data charges on the phone and the wear and tear on the car, this is a no=money deal. And then they treat you like a turd. Meeting with a LYFT agent tomorrow. Done with UBER


Have a good read of the forum and you will some good tips on how to best operate, like what pings to accept etc but dont expect to make good money from uber, all the expense is on you. Dont forget uber is a ********** service


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I needed to make money to support my family. Between the gas and the data charges on the phone and the wear and tear on the car, this is a no=money deal. And then they treat you like a turd. Meeting with a LYFT agent tomorrow. Done with UBER


Uber is not something you want to rely on for a full time gig. Works good part time though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> Very confused about the hourly rate guarantees they keep telling me about. I got squat the last three days in bonus or guarantee. I check the pay statement and they say I didn't "register" for the guarantee. Why in the hell would I have to register every three or four hours for the guarantee when they see I am on the clock and driving like a jerk all day? Pulled 14 hours yesterday for $163. Who is kidding who? And forget about any support from these people. Anonymous texts and nobody answers you when you have a question. I told them they are either liars, or confused, or both. Hanging at the ballpark and the website goes down because of the traffic. Just a big cluster f()k. Drive to the "hot spots" for the increased fares, and the hot spot disappears. Then you have drivers refusing the calls with extended drives to pick up, and the new guy gets screwed because he doesn't refuse the calls (I didn't figure that out til the end of the night). A lot of b.s. and no money for all the abuse on the car. These guys have got a great scam going. Adios UBER


I don't know your market but in houston you have to sign up twice a week fir guarantees. One is Mon - thur and then the weekend. The email comes from local uber.

Don't chase surges.

Depending on your market you may be amble to do surges and guarantees or not. Houston separates each block of 3-4 hours of guarsntees. Other markets have a to locally different system. Go to your local forum and read everything. Then read about surges and strategy all over here.

Again I don't know your market but there is money to be made in many if you use strategy. But just going out and driving is unlikely to do it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

usedkarguy said:


> Hey Bart. Any chance you think I'm being rash for my own stupidity? Really, do you think I screwed myself? In Milwaukee. Thanks for the feedback. I was really excited when I started but finished last night very discouraged. I appreciate your opinion. Thanks for your reply in advance.


If you have guarantees, it is over the whole week, not per day. You need to read up on guarantees on the site. When I play the guarantee game, I am getting up to 50% paid back to me. You are new so best is to just drive and keep track of good areas and slow areas. Both can help you depending on what you want to do. Are you looking at the rider app while surge areas are hitting? Are you and 8 other drivers heading to that area and then you wonder why it turns off. You need to learn how to drive better before blaming Uber. There are many things to ***** about but you need to understand how things work and then make it work for you. Picking up far away pax is on you unless you are trying to make 90% acceptance rate. You need to learn how to accept and then get them to cancel for you. Experience will help you so stop crying and learn to beat them at their own game.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> He's not a cab driver, like you probably are.


 And what are you, a wannabe cab driver?


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

I would suggest keep Uber for part-time basis. Drive whenever you want. Do not accept all pings. accept pings that are close to you or surges. Do the Uber and Lyft same time while looking for a full time permanent job. Do not play guarantee game if you do not know the rules.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

usedkarguy welcome to the forum.
It's too early for you to give up on Uber. A new Driver has to master some market specific & general ropes first. Then you can see what you are able to really earn. Supplementing with Lyft will be a plus. Please ask UPModerator or uberpeople.net to move this thread to Milwaukee Cities Sub Forum to get more pertinent advice.

unter ling it's upto individual Driver's to decide for themselves if Driving for Uber is financially feasible for them. As forum members, it behooves us to give them the advice on the specific issue that they are seeking.

LAndreas I'm a cab driver. Does that make my posts irrelevant?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> Hey Bart. Any chance you think I'm being rash for my own stupidity? Really, do you think I screwed myself? In Milwaukee. Thanks for the feedback. I was really excited when I started but finished last night very discouraged. I appreciate your opinion. Thanks for your reply in advance.


No just read up on how the guarantees work, its not a scam. You said you just started driving, so give it some time. Trick is to get do min work/rides, while getting the maxium pay (guarantee amount). We call it gaming the guarantee.

I wouldnt chase surges. Weird things happen once you travel all the way to the surge area.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum usedkarguy Just keep the Uber gig as apart time gig. It can be another income source for you. Dont even say to much to your local Uber office. The more you communicate with them, the worse you may feel after reading there responses.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Just like any job or endeavor you will get more efficient with experience.
Keep trying new things and learning from others here.
Before you know it this part-time uber work will work for you.
Or it won't.
Then you can move on and try something else.

PS. and LYFT is the same as uber. Your time will be better spent figuring out what works in your area vs. trying different services every time you get frustrated.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

usedkarguy said:


> And then, after I stated my concerns, some goofball sends me a text "get over your losses and go make some money!" WTF. These people are a joke.


Welcome to the forum. Don't be discouraged by any "naysayers" of this forum. The "get over your losses and go make some money!" could have been slanted in much more positive way like " Hang in there, and keep plugging away" or something along those lines. The "goofball (s) is obviously one of the site trolls.


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If you have guarantees, it is over the whole week, not per day. You need to read up on guarantees on the site. When I play the guarantee game, I am getting up to 50% paid back to me. You are new so best is to just drive and keep track of good areas and slow areas. Both can help you depending on what you want to do. Are you looking at the rider app while surge areas are hitting? Are you and 8 other drivers heading to that area and then you wonder why it turns off. You need to learn how to drive better before blaming Uber. There are many things to ***** about but you need to understand how things work and then make it work for you. Picking up far away pax is on you unless you are trying to make 90% acceptance rate. You need to learn how to accept and then get them to cancel for you. Experience will help you so stop crying and learn to beat them at their own game.


I appreciate the tough love.


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I wasn't familiar with the origin of that phrase, so I now know that it either stems from a financial bet gone bad, or, well, the need for new underwear.
> 
> If you used it in the latter sense, I cannot imagine you being popular with riders.


I'm sorry, should have checked that post. I meant to say "...But I DON'T like taking it in the shorts." "like getting hit in the shorts" Car-biz jargon.
And there are some REALLY funny people here.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I appreciate the tough love.


...Uber is mercurial....make certain that you are too. Read this forum and adjust your expectations to a realistic setting.


----------



## usedkarguy (Apr 8, 2015)

I was thinking about how much of an enemy we are to the taxi business. You have a lot of problems with trolls on here? I could see that being an issue in this situtation. Thanks for the feedback everybody. I'm outta here.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I was thinking about how much of an enemy we are to the taxi business. You have a lot of problems with trolls on here? I could see that being an issue in this situtation. Thanks for the feedback everybody. I'm outta here.


Dont go we are here for moral support Plus its fun.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

By quitting uber already your not even giving it a fair chance.



usedkarguy said:


> Car-biz jargon


Lets here some more car-biz jargon.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Look at it this way usedkarguy now that you are a Uber driver its mini deals all day long.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Look at it this way usedkarguy now that you are a Uber driver its mini deals all day long.


Except drivers can't negotiate the rate of payment.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I was thinking about how much of an enemy we are to the taxi business. You have a lot of problems with trolls on here? I could see that being an issue in this situtation. Thanks for the feedback everybody. I'm outta here.


 Well you're better off driving a cab. You don't have worry about the wear and tear. The rate per mile is most likely significantly higher then ubers petty $1 mile in most cities. Tips are highly more likely. The rating system is non-existent. If you have to converse with company management most likely you'll be dealing with humans, and not canned email responses. and etc and so on....


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Welcome to the forum usedkarguy Just keep the Uber gig as apart time gig. It can be another income source for you. Dont even say to much to your local Uber office. The more you communicate with them, the worse you may feel after reading there responses.


Wisely said


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

usedkarguy said:


> I appreciate the tough love.


OK, but we don't want to see you smile. Wipe those tears away and get ready to beat Uber. Read this forum for the lessons. NOW GET TO IT NEWBIE!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I'm sorry, should have checked that post. I meant to say "...But I DON'T like taking it in the shorts." "like getting hit in the shorts" Car-biz jargon.
> And there are some REALLY funny people here.


well if we don't laugh we'll cry


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzles, do you have a tissue?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> What's a "wannabe cab driver"? Is there such a thing? Either you sign up with a cab co (or fetch a taxi license on your own), or not.
> I have no intention of becoming a cab driver. It's a nice vocation, even though it's taken some hits to the reputation of the trade over the years. I can attest to that first hand from experiences taking taxis over the last decade. I haven't taken a taxi because of it in the last two years.
> 
> I am on the forum because I am a regulated (by the CPUC) service provider using the transportation network company Uber's platform.
> ...


 As i am a fully accredited and insured transport operator operating several cars and a former driver of uber black i am entitled to be here. You are driving for uber doing what a taxi driver does, driving people for money the same as me or a cab driver. Go stick your head up the part of your body where the sun doesnt shine.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

usedkarguy said:


> Very confused about the hourly rate guarantees they keep telling me about. I got squat the last three days in bonus or guarantee. I check the pay statement and they say I didn't "register" for the guarantee. Why in the hell would I have to register every three or four hours for the guarantee when they see I am on the clock and driving like a jerk all day? Pulled 14 hours yesterday for $163. Who is kidding who? And forget about any support from these people. Anonymous texts and nobody answers you when you have a question. I told them they are either liars, or confused, or both. Hanging at the ballpark and the website goes down because of the traffic. Just a big cluster f()k. Drive to the "hot spots" for the increased fares, and the hot spot disappears. Then you have drivers refusing the calls with extended drives to pick up, and the new guy gets screwed because he doesn't refuse the calls (I didn't figure that out til the end of the night). A lot of b.s. and no money for all the abuse on the car. These guys have got a great scam going. Adios UBER


You will be even more discouraged it you read this board. It is filled with whiners who need Prozac. Ignore these comments and drive. You will like it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> You will be even more discouraged it you read this board. It is filled with whiners who need Prozac. Ignore these comments and drive. You will like it


in our defense we didn't need Prozac and we didn't whine until we started driving for Uber


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> All we needed to know. I've reported you to the moderator for that last sentence of your post. And just in case you don't end up getting banned, I've put you on ignore. Nothing you post has had any relevance to me as a current Uber driver reading up on a forum for current Uber drivers.


You can dish it out but can't take it. AWwwwwww crying to the mods eh.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> As i am a fully accredited and insured transport operator operating several cars and a former driver of uber black i am entitled to be here. You are driving for uber doing what a taxi driver does, driving people for money the same as me or a cab driver. Go stick your head up the part of your body where the sun doesnt shine.


That last sentence says it the best.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> You will be even more discouraged it you read this board. It is filled with whiners who need Prozac. Ignore these comments and drive. You will like it


 Pot met Kettle. You're the ones whining to the MODdypoos.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> That last sentence says it the best.


Thanks for your support, I am still here


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

MODdy poos??? Rofl


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Nobody's happy driving for UberX except the mentally ill who finally got a job


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I have to agree, some of the new batch of uber x'ers seem to be a little disturbed.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> FuzzyElvis, then please, for your health, stop Ubering immediately!
> 
> And if you've already stopped Ubering, or maybe never have, for our health, please stop posting to this board.


I have an even better idea. Why don't you stop posting Ms backseat moderator.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> All we needed to know. I've reported you to the moderator for that last sentence of your post. And just in case you don't end up getting banned, I've put you on ignore. Nothing you post has had any relevance to me as a current Uber driver reading up on a forum for current Uber drivers.


Is that you, Denver Diane?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"I've put you on ignore." Most likely not her, but that is her signature piece though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> Nobody's happy driving for UberX except the mentally ill who finally got a job


Uberpeople.net makes me think of Lewis Carroll:

"But I don't want to go among mad people," Alice remarked.
"Oh, you can't help that," said the Cat: "we're all mad here. I'm mad. You're mad."
"How do you know I'm mad?" said Alice.
"You must be," said the Cat, "or you wouldn't have come here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> FuzzyElvis, then please, for your health, stop Ubering immediately!
> 
> And if you've already stopped Ubering, or maybe never have, for our health, please stop posting to this board.


Oh just take your marbles and go home already. Anyone who's read a few of my posts knows enough not to ask that question.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "I've put you on ignore." Most likely not her, but that is her signature piece though.


I've got 161 posts and 161 likes currently, plus I have 12 years experience in the "driving people around for money" industry.

I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Suewho where are you?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I needed to make money to support my family. Between the gas and the data charges on the phone and the wear and tear on the car, this is a no=money deal. And then they treat you like a turd. Meeting with a LYFT agent tomorrow. Done with UBER


Lyft is so much more fun. Lyft has a much lower ******bag factor than does Uber.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

LAndreas seems to be the moody one..... so touchy.....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Perhaps a couple of weeks in the outback will toughen her up.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> LAndreas seems to be the moody one..... so touchy.....


Very true. She must be new to the internet. Compared to a few other forums I frequent, this place is a bastion of good, decent debate.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Perhaps a couple of weeks in the outback will toughen her up.


Since she has me on ignore, I put a quote of hers in my sig.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Perhaps a couple of weeks in the outback will toughen her up.


 Anyone who would be offended by my creative comment of where they should stick their head would not survive too long in an Australian city let alone the outback.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Anyone who would be offended by my creative comment of where they should stick their head would not survive too long in an Australian city let alone the outback.


amen.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Since she has me on ignore, I put a quote of hers in my sig.


Snap. Well at least i good company on the ignore list with me


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I've got 161 posts and 161 likes currently, plus I have 12 years experience in the "driving people around for money" industry.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere.


Thought anothe like would not go astray, most members can and do make positive contributions to this site whether they drive for uber or not. Those that work outside the uber platform such as cab drivers can certainly make great contributions as they have seen it all before and drive for a living, not like some of the weekend warriors who do this for fun. Keep posting


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> I was thinking about how much of an enemy we are to the taxi business. You have a lot of problems with trolls on here? I could see that being an issue in this situtation. Thanks for the feedback everybody. I'm outta here.


Trolls Rock. No fun without them.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Anyone who would be offended by my creative comment of where they should stick their head would not survive too long in an Australian city let alone the outback.


Outback? There are 5000 small and large beasts,snakes, plants and insects that will actually kill me if I go into the outback. I'll stay here on my trolley in Melbourne, thank you. As to your vicious "kick him while they're down" mates, actually I think I'll go hide out in Canada for a while Then sit by while I watch them destroy you Oz people with elegant epithets.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Outback? There are 5000 small and large beasts,snakes, plants and insects that will actually kill me if I go into the outback. I'll stay here on my trolley in Melbourne, thank you. As to your vicious "kick him while they're down" mates, actually I think I'll go hide out in Canada for a while Then sit by while I watch them destroy you Oz people with elegant epithets.


Sorry Sacto, but who are these vicious mates you make reference too?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Oops, I missed to ignore this one. There, now fixed.
> 
> It's amazing how informative and relaxed this forum becomes when you tune out all the disgruntled cab drivers or general losers who couldnt even make Ubering work for them but who still keep posting here..
> 
> I'm sure the kind will post a lot of charitable replies to this, but, how good that feels: I'll never know. ignorance really can be bliss!


Lidman must be feeling so left out. Is he the victim of discrimination?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Perhaps a couple of weeks in the outback will toughen her up.


I think you would like a little BROKEback, you ferry.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I think you would like a little BROKEback, you ferry.


ferry
ˈfɛri/
_noun_

*1*.
a boat or ship for conveying passengers and goods, especially over a relatively short distance and as a regular service.
synonyms: passenger boat, passenger ship, ferry boat, packet boat, packet, shuttle.
_verb_

*1*.
convey in a ferry or other ship or boat, especially across a short stretch of water.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Anyone who would be offended by my creative comment of where they should stick their head would not survive too long in an Australian city let alone the outback.


Offensive comment makers. Obviously. Your buds. Your homies. Your sworn brothers. You!

When you go to a comedy club do you make the standup artist explain the joke in the punchline? Wow.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> You will be even more discouraged it you read this board. It is filled with whiners who need Prozac. Ignore these comments and drive. You will like it


Here is a guy happy to be driving for $.90 and doesn't do anything to maximize his income by driving smart.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Here is a guy happy to be driving for $.90 and doesn't do anything to maximize his income by driving smart.


If he's driving for 90 cents and not being smart about it he has no income TO maximize.


----------



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

What is this about the hourly guarantee? Im in Indiana, drove 12 hours, made a disappointing $58. Definitely wasn't worth the time, effort, or rude pax. I drove 20 min to pick up a guy at a bar, waited 10 minutes for him to finally emerge, then he dangles a $20 bill in front of my face saying he will "tip" me if I show him my boobs. Never ever again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jen C said:


> What is this about the hourly guarantee? Im in Indiana, drove 12 hours, made a disappointing $58. Definitely wasn't worth the time, effort, or rude pax. I drove 20 min to pick up a guy at a bar, waited 10 minutes for him to finally emerge, then he dangles a $20 bill in front of my face saying he will "tip" me if I show him my boobs. Never ever again.


You can't just go put and drive and expect to make even minimum wage anymore.

Read up on the guarantees in YOUR area because they vary from one town to another and the way they are calculated varies also. Plus if you do qualify you won't see the money on your pay until Tuesday of the following week for Thursdays paycheck.

Read here about surges. Don't chase them. You may or may not be able to work surges AND guarantees where you are.

Keep track of mileage and other expenses. I use paper and transfer to excel but many use apps to keep track. I've been using spreadsheet since Microsoft Works in 1991 and it is the method I like but whatever works for you. Just do it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jen C said:


> What is this about the hourly guarantee? Im in Indiana, drove 12 hours, made a disappointing $58. Definitely wasn't worth the time, effort, or rude pax. I drove 20 min to pick up a guy at a bar, waited 10 minutes for him to finally emerge, then he dangles a $20 bill in front of my face saying he will "tip" me if I show him my boobs. Never ever again.


Oh and DO NOT wait for someone for 10 minutes. Guaranteed to be a complete asshole. Read about cancels here too but basically arrive and hit arrive at the pin and after 5 minutes you can cancel and collect fee which often is more than the fare would have been. Please tell me you DID cancel that guy and report him to uber?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

unter ling said:


> ferry
> ˈfɛri/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Slang

FERRY

Another


Fuzzyelvis said:


> If he's driving for 90 cents and not being smart about it he has no income TO maximize.


Well that is not what my tax man said. But u know more, right?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Trolls Rock. No fun without them.


HEY BLKGEEP. I think EHarmony has found the perfect match for you!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Slang
> 
> FERRY
> 
> ...


Well I certainly know more then you trollface.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh and DO NOT wait for someone for 10 minutes. Guaranteed to be a complete asshole. Read about cancels here too but basically arrive and hit arrive at the pin and after 5 minutes you can cancel and collect fee which often is more than the fare would have been. Please tell me you DID cancel that guy and report him to uber?


Exactly. After five minutes and you can cancel and collect the fee.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Offensive comment makers. Obviously. Your buds. Your homies. Your sworn brothers. You!
> 
> When you go to a comedy club do you make the standup artist explain the joke in the punchline? Wow.


Don't tell me you are on Andrea's side. Yikes.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Lidman must be feeling so left out. Is he the victim of discrimination?


The Jeech feels left out. I want in on this discussion.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Oops, I missed to ignore this one. There, now fixed.
> 
> It's amazing how informative and relaxed this forum becomes when you tune out all the disgruntled cab drivers or general losers who couldnt even make Ubering work for them but who still keep posting here..
> 
> I'm sure the kind will post a lot of charitable replies to this, but, how good that feels: I'll never know. ignorance really can be bliss!


Did I make your ignore list too, Denver Diane wanna-be? PS. If you continue to put forum members on your ignore list, you'll find yourself just in your own company.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Lyft is so much more fun. Lyft has a much lower ******bag factor than does Uber.


Lyft has less work and is the same underpaid slave work scam that sends u on trips 15 minutes away for a 2 dollar job.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jen C said:


> What is this about the hourly guarantee? Im in Indiana, drove 12 hours, made a disappointing $58. Definitely wasn't worth the time, effort, or rude pax. I drove 20 min to pick up a guy at a bar, waited 10 minutes for him to finally emerge, then he dangles a $20 bill in front of my face saying he will "tip" me if I show him my boobs. Never ever again.


Fuzzy pretty much nailed it and do not work one minute of Uber until you prepare to do this and read up on your area for Uber (you can also do that here under "cities") but also read hours here to educate yourself on making Uber work for you and not the other way around. Uber can still be exciting and especially for your first month but you will be discouraged if you continue to do what you are doing.
If you want to make more money and save money because you are satisfied with the rate, do this:
1) Don't pass out water, gum, etc. 
2) If they use your chargers, do not invest big money in doing so. For using your trunk space, see next line. No tip at end then you deduct a star for them using your items and not compensating you for it.
3) Have the rider app on to see where others are and place yourself in the best location to get a ping for action.
4) Do not drive around aimlessly looking for a ping. If you are already in a good location with less drivers then you are good to go by parking your vehicle and waiting. Read a book to kill time.
5) If you are far from a surge, expect every other driver to go to that area. If you are close and not many drivers then turn off the app for those few minutes to get in the middle of the surge. If you leave it on, you will still get nailed from behind to get a non surge ping. Also, turning off the app will let those already in the surge to keep the surge at the same rate or higher.
6) Unless you text the rider and know they are going far, DO NOT WAIT MORE THAN 5 minutes! When you hit arrive, put car in park if you can and hit your clock app to start the stop watch. When it hits 2 minutes, text pax that you have arrived and describe the car. Hopefully you will get a response. You don't need to respond back as they should know you wait 5 minutes (I sometimes let them know in text what time I arrived). At 3 minutes of waiting, they have lost a star automatically unless they tip at end. At 5 minutes and 10 seconds, I look around and if they are not approaching, I am gonzo. Your wait of 5 minutes means you collected at least $5 (minus $1 from UBusER)

If you are playing the guarantee game (please search that on this site), you will still do #1-4 but #3 is to either be in the middle of other drivers or be far away from civilization and have protection in front of you. This could be a mountain so no pings behind you or a business complex where there is very few workers at that hour. #4 is you either turn off the app or drive away from a populated area with too few drivers. You get 10 minutes an hour to turn off app so use a few minutes wisely and get the hell out of there!) #5 is we do not look for surges and stay away from them. Sometimes surges are good to get through a city where a college is located. They are cheap and it is like parting the Red Sea as you blaze through a 3.2 surge to safety. #6 is great for gaming the guarantees. You are not receiving pings while slowly driving to the rider and waiting the 5 minutes means you will get your $5 and it doesn't go against your guarantees. It doesn't count as a ride just accepting a ping so if you either need the ride, you will wait a little longer. If you feel the PAX is passed out at home and isn't responding, you will wait 20-30 minutes as you are "offline" not receiving pings and you are collecting valuable minutes not working. While we normally do not like rude PAX, we will make an exception for these people. If they are partying in the garage, let them know you can wait until they are done. This is only good if you already have an average of 1 ride per hour or you want to make sure this will be your only ride for the hour and hopefully goes into the next hour at least 10 minutes before you are back available for the masses. I do explain that normally their activity isn't something I would wait for but I am "near the end of my shift and the break is needed" but explain many drivers would not feel the same.

Remember, NO WATER!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Slang
> 
> FERRY
> 
> ...


Hey UberOnSD, do you believe in the "tooth fairy" ?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Hey UberOnSD, do you believe in the "tooth fairy" ?


Obviously, he believes in fairy tales. I am sure he is still striving for that $5k a month Uber promised him.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Obviously, he believes in fairy tales. I am sure he is still striving for that $5k a month Uber promised him.


Indeed he does. I always find it funny that these type of trolls love to lash out at other posters and call them "over-sensitive". Then to complete the double-standard, they cry boo-hoo to the site moderators or put them on ignore if they're "offended" by one of your comments.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Lidman must be feeling so left out. Is he the victim of discrimination?


 Not feeling left out at all. I'm probably one of the first forum members on her "ignore list".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I think you would like a little BROKEback, you ferry.


 Such a lovable character you are. I have taken the Staten Island ferry on occasion. Now move along before Beavis begins to wonder where you are.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Offensive comment makers. Obviously. Your buds. Your homies. Your sworn brothers. You!
> 
> When you go to a comedy club do you make the standup artist explain the joke in the punchline? Wow.


Are you jealous because you have no friends?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> The Jeech feels left out. I want in on this discussion.


Welcome aboard jeech, but you will probably be labeled as one of my vicious friends by sacto burbs


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Not feeling left out at all. I'm probably one of the first forum members on her "ignore list".


Again I am in great company on the ignore list.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It reminds me "The Office" character Dwight Scrute shuns (or ignore) his fellow co workers, but unshuns(unignores) him or reignores whenever it's convenient. Like this bozo here obviously unignore sometimes to look what someone has posted. What they should do is make the ignore feature irreversible.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning Lidman.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Good almost evening Suewho.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Are you jealous because you have no friends?


Jealous? Yes! I do not have a friend in the world. I have nothing but my jealousy to keep me warm at night. And my dog to cheer me up. and now with my severely dented car I cannot go and seek the solace of driving strangers who will at least talk to me for a few minutes and make me feel like I'm a human being again. Cue the violins.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> Very confused about the hourly rate guarantees they keep telling me about. I got squat the last three days in bonus or guarantee. I check the pay statement and they say I didn't "register" for the guarantee. Why in the hell would I have to register every three or four hours for the guarantee when they see I am on the clock and driving like a jerk all day? Pulled 14 hours yesterday for $163. Who is kidding who? And forget about any support from these people. Anonymous texts and nobody answers you when you have a question. I told them they are either liars, or confused, or both. Hanging at the ballpark and the website goes down because of the traffic. Just a big cluster f()k. Drive to the "hot spots" for the increased fares, and the hot spot disappears. Then you have drivers refusing the calls with extended drives to pick up, and the new guy gets screwed because he doesn't refuse the calls (I didn't figure that out til the end of the night). A lot of b.s. and no money for all the abuse on the car. These guys have got a great scam going. Adios UBER


POST # 1 /usedkarguy : Baseball Bison
declares "Ahoy!"
and Welcomes you (and Toothy Missy)
to the UP.Net Forums from Sunny'n
Gettin' Sticky Marco Island on Florida's
Wild SouthWest Coast.

Sorry for Your all-at-once-s••ko-intro to
#[F]Ubering. Unfortunately Lyft is hard-
ly Salvation, although markedly better
in Several Important Aspects. Most Dri-vers "double dip" (U+L) so join the club.
I'll check in with you after you get
"settled"

Mentoring Bison, out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /usedkarguy : Baseball Bison
> declares "Ahoy!"
> and Welcomes you (and Toothy Missy)
> to the UP.Net Forums from Sunny'n
> ...


Before I forget Bison..... your brethren have been in the news. I believe a herd of bison was just released in Illinois. This may be the year of the bison.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Fuzzy pretty much nailed it and do not work one minute of Uber until you prepare to do this and read up on your area for Uber (you can also do that here under "cities") but also read hours here to educate yourself on making Uber work for you and not the other way around. Uber can still be exciting and especially for your first month but you will be discouraged if you continue to do what you are doing.
> If you want to make more money and save money because you are satisfied with the rate, do this:
> 1) Don't pass out water, gum, etc.
> 2) If they use your chargers, do not invest big money in doing so. For using your trunk space, see next line. No tip at end then you deduct a star for them using your items and not compensating you for it.
> ...


POST # 87 /OCBob : Bestowing Bison
Congratulates
Ocelot Robert on a Superb Tutorial! This
is a Good Example of where the Forum
needs a "Sticky" function to Archive Best
Advisories at the Top of Forums, to then
Direct NUberers towards.

Ahem! usedkarguy please be sure to get back to us on your Progress! You've gar-
nered Support from Notables and Well-
Knowns who deserve your continued
responses.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Before I forget Bison..... your brethren have been in the news. I believe a herd of bison was just released in Illinois. This may be the year of the bison.


POST # 101/Huberis : Saints be Praised!
A Fellow-Member
that can Distinguish Bison from the uhh,
umm... more Pedestrian "Buffalo".

You'd think that [email protected] 
would realize that Them Critters in Gol-
den Gate Park are NOT buffalo. Sigh.

BTW: Happy Belated UPNF Day. 
(Who knew? Bison, that's who!)


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

usedkarguy said:


> Very confused about the hourly rate guarantees they keep telling me about. I got squat the last three days in bonus or guarantee. I check the pay statement and they say I didn't "register" for the guarantee. Why in the hell would I have to register every three or four hours for the guarantee when they see I am on the clock and driving like a jerk all day? Pulled 14 hours yesterday for $163. Who is kidding who? And forget about any support from these people. Anonymous texts and nobody answers you when you have a question. I told them they are either liars, or confused, or both. Hanging at the ballpark and the website goes down because of the traffic. Just a big cluster f()k. Drive to the "hot spots" for the increased fares, and the hot spot disappears. Then you have drivers refusing the calls with extended drives to pick up, and the new guy gets screwed because he doesn't refuse the calls (I didn't figure that out til the end of the night). A lot of b.s. and no money for all the abuse on the car. These guys have got a great scam going. Adios UBER


the first week or so is a klusterfk.....mine certainly was. In every market there's a "system".... the markets vary greatly depending on the uber rates, density and size of the market area. Much of the info you need you can get from the people on this site who are happy to help and not just ***** and moan.

Most of the guarantees are emailed to you and you must follow the link to "Opt-In". There are VERY rigid rules... similar to; must be in market area, must be online 50 mins/hour, must have a minimum of 1 (or 2) pax per hour. In my experience for guarantees to work you MUST use a driver's log..... either paper/pencil or on your phone.

Never chase surges.... increases overhead...is another widely held opinion.

Don't give up after one day.... give it a little more time.

my 2C..... good luck


----------

